# whats the best dog for hunting rabbits and ducks



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

hunting rabbits and ducks

1.greyhound
2.english cocker spaniel
3.yellow labrador retriever
4.beagle
5.others{if any others tell me what kind if u respond} :wink: :wink: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: i want that dog to be able to run the rabbit down not me have to shoot the rabbit


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

THATS EASY THE GREYHOUND IS PROBABLY THE ONLY ONE CAPABLE OF RUNNING DOWN A RABBIT


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

The English Cocker would be the best. They'll jump a rabbit , some will bark once or twice which lets you know that they have one started. Mine did anyway. I had one that would break ice to fetch mallards. Good dogs in the house too. Don't get them confused with the American Cocker that were so popular, English Cocker's are / can be great hunting dogs.


----------



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

yea ive had a cocker spaniel it has ran down a few rabbits before it had problems and we had to put him to sleep i was sooooo sad


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

The best dog for those two would be a Drahthaar or GWP.


----------



## CD (Oct 30, 2007)

german shorthairs were actually bread to chase rabbits down back in germany.


----------

